# Next project...



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

_Legend of the Sword_ still has a fair bit more editing/revision work to be done, but I think I'm going to go ahead and get started a little bit on the next project, squeaking in a few words here and there. I think we should be able to make a mid- to late February release date for the Kindle version, with the print one coming out in March, as that takes a bit more legwork to do.

I think I'm going to hold off on doing the final book in the second trilogy (_Brothers in Arms_) and might do something a little different, more of a historical romance theme for something a little different...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> _Legend of the Sword_ still has a fair bit more editing/revision work to be done, but I think I'm going to go ahead and get started a little bit on the next project, squeaking in a few words here and there. I think we should be able to make a mid- to late February release date for the Kindle version, with the print one coming out in March, as that takes a bit more legwork to do.
> 
> I think I'm going to hold off on doing the final book in the second trilogy (_Brothers in Arms_) and might do something a little different, more of a historical romance theme for something a little different...


Now, Mike, didn't we discuss this? Make your notes, do a timeline/outline, whatever, for the new project but do you really want to make use wait years for the last part of the prequel trilogy?

Young man, you just march right back to your room and think about _Brothers in Arms_. Like the title.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Now, Mike, didn't we discuss this? Make your notes, do a timeline/outline, whatever, for the new project but do you really want to make use wait years for the last part of the prequel trilogy?
> 
> Young man, you just march right back to your room and think about _Brothers in Arms_. Like the title.


"But...but...!"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> "But...but...!"












If I could spend an hour yesterday writing a very bad (but very necessary) piece of poetry when I was dying to get to the good stuff, you can wait, too. As fast as you write, you can get the last of the trilogy done in no time. Then you can have your lollipop.

Know how you feel, though. I have a multigenerational saga of lust and power in mind after I finish this first trilogy, and I keep a pad next to me jotting down notes. It's hard to hold back when you know where you want to go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike. . . .*I* want you to write what you feel like writing. I do NOT want you to force yourself to work on _Brothers in Arms_ if that could cause it to be not as good. . . . .pay no attention to Gertie and her whip! Perhaps the story needs to simmer in you a bit more. . .by all means, let it simmer and stir up something else in the mean time.

_*Brothers* in Arms_? Really? But all those Kreelans are girls. . . . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mike. . . .*I* want you to write what you feel like writing. I do NOT want you to force yourself to work on _Brothers in Arms_ if that could cause it to be not as good. . . . .pay no attention to Gertie and her whip! Perhaps the story needs to simmer in you a bit more. . .by all means, let it simmer and stir up something else in the mean time.


Awww, but I _love _my whip! Okay, you have a point.



> _*Brothers* in Arms_? Really? But all those Kreelans are girls. . . . . . . .


Another good point. But maybe Mike is talking about all those guys in the Kreelan ESPN room just waiting to mate and be devoured.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mike. . . .*I* want you to write what you feel like writing. I do NOT want you to force yourself to work on _Brothers in Arms_ if that could cause it to be not as good. . . . .pay no attention to Gertie and her whip! Perhaps the story needs to simmer in you a bit more. . .by all means, let it simmer and stir up something else in the mean time.


Well, it wouldn't be forced, really - I've had a lot of "flashes" about the story already. I guess it's just wishing I had more time to write - too many story lines, too little time!!



> _*Brothers* in Arms_? Really? But all those Kreelans are girls. . . . . . . .


HA! 

The reason I came up with that title is that the main focus would be on the relationships between Zhukovski, Hickock, and L'Houillier from Books 2 & 3 of the omnibus (Confederation & Final Battle), plus with the introduction of Reza's parents (who somehow are involved with one or more of the three officers), Reza's birth, and his early childhood. We'll also see how Strom "Mr. Slime" Borge comes to power (might get to see more of Erlang?), and likely a bit about his son's early years, too (like father, like son: OINK!).

On the Kreelan side, we'll see what happened to Tesh-Dar after _Legend_ (keeping in mind that there's a long span of time - I'm guessing about 70 or so years - separating the end of that story and the start of BIA), and Esah-Zhurah's birth and early years, and how the Empire has fared in the meantime (and, probably a bit more backstory about why the Empire did what it did on Hallmark, although the event itself doesn't take place until later).

In effect, the last chapter of BIA will be the transition right into the first chapter of Book 1 of the omnibus (Empire) where New Constantinople is invaded and Reza first encounters Tesh-Dar...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Another good point. But maybe Mike is talking about all those guys in the Kreelan ESPN room just waiting to mate and be devoured.


You know, that's so typical for men! Have their brains drained by watching sports, then get gobbled up...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> The reason I came up with that title is that the main focus would be on the relationships between Zhukovski, Hickock, and L'Houillier from Books 2 & 3 of the omnibus (Confederation & Final Battle), plus with the introduction of Reza's parents (who somehow are involved with one or more of the three officers), Reza's birth, and his early childhood. We'll also see how Strom "Mr. Slime" Borge comes to power (might get to see more of Erlang?), and likely a bit about his son's early years, too (like father, like son: OINK!).


Oh, yes. Now I remember you said that before.



> On the Kreelan side, we'll see what happened to Tesh-Dar after _Legend_ (keeping in mind that there's a long span of time - I'm guessing about 70 or so years - separating the end of that story and the start of BIA), and Esah-Zhurah's birth and early years, and how the Empire has fared in the meantime (and, probably a bit more backstory about why the Empire did what it did on Hallmark, although the event itself doesn't take place until later).
> 
> In effect, the last chapter of BIA will be the transition right into the first chapter of Book 1 of the omnibus (Empire) where New Constantinople is invaded and Reza first encounters Tesh-Dar...


It will be great to see the two trilogies tied together.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A romance? Do I detect a Wizard and Glass detour?



Ed Patterson


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Since we're such devoted fans.... do we want to wait for the third prequel??  Absolutely NOT!!  Will we wait for it??  For as long as we have to.  My plan is to wait and read all three prequels and then continue on and re-read IHN again.... I'm really looking forward to that!!  If we have to wait for the third prequel and that wait results in another Michael Hicks book to read...... bring it on!!!!  Your idea for the new book sounds terrific too!!  We just love our blue women!!!  As Geoff would say:  "Just sayin........"  (Sorry, Geoff, I just love that and have always wanted to use it just once).


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

We'll wait if we have to but you can't make us be patient about it...we'll whine and complain and poke you about it and bug you mercilessly about whether you've started BIA and....









(Yes, I know I have an email from you to respond to, Mike, but I came here first and will respond a bit later as that one requires thought...  )


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Since we're such devoted fans.... do we want to wait for the third prequel?? Absolutely NOT!! Will we wait for it?? For as long as we have to. My plan is to wait and read all three prequels and then continue on and re-read IHN again.... I'm really looking forward to that!!


My thoughts exactly.

But really, Mike: Do you think it's a good idea to start another project? We'll be bugging you about _two_ series! 

N


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Whip a writer? They are already masochists by virtue of their chosen path...

Scott


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scottnicholson said:


> Whip a writer? They are already masochists by virtue of their chosen path...
> 
> Scott


You are so right. I have this permanent indent across my forehead from


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

OOOH, I get to proof a historical romance next?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

"Brothers in Arms" sounds like something Leslie will like for sure!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> OOOH, I get to proof a historical romance next?


hey, we've gotta get Legend out the door, first! LOL!!

And sorry I haven't posted much: we haven't had power since yesterday at 3 pm. It's been like winter camping in a house-sized tent. And I didn't need any reminders of how much I hate the cold! On top of it all, the bloody generator refused to start the one time we've really needed it. Now isn't that typical? Hopefully they'll get the power back on tonight. Then it's supposed to snow again on Tuesday...!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> hey, we've gotta get Legend out the door, first! LOL!!
> 
> And sorry I haven't posted much: we haven't had power since yesterday at 3 pm. It's been like winter camping in a house-sized tent. And I didn't need any reminders of how much I hate the cold! On top of it all, the bloody generator refused to start the one time we've really needed it. Now isn't that typical? Hopefully they'll get the power back on tonight. Then it's supposed to snow again on Tuesday...!


Goodness, what are you doing for heat? Do you have a fireplace? So, you're literally sitting on your hands?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Goodness, what are you doing for heat? Do you have a fireplace? So, you're literally sitting on your hands?


Body heat only! Curled up with our Kindles and iPhones with a fluourescent lantern, under a bunch of blankets...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Body heat only! Curled up with our Kindles and iPhones with a fluourescent lantern, under a bunch of blankets...


Thank goodness for Kindles. I got a battery operated charger. You have snowstorms. We have hurricanes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Body heat only! Curled up with our Kindles and iPhones with a fluourescent lantern, under a bunch of blankets...


Aw, Mike. I feel for you guys. Stay warm. I'm sending hurry up BGE thoughts your way!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The power finally came back on, maybe around midnight or so. At around 9:30, when we expected it to come on, we heard what sounded like a brief fireworks display going off - I think that was the power being turned on to the "repaired" transformer! Then nothing until we woke up later and - voila! - we had light and heat again. Ahhh, the things we take for granted. But I just sent a note to a local backup power company to come out and give me a quote for installing a standby generator that'll just come on when the power goes out (running off of either natural gas or propane): I'm NOT screwing around with this again! And we don't just get snowstorms - we've gotten clobbered a time or two by hurricane/tropical storm winds. All the lines in our area is on poles, so we're very vulnerable to wind and ice. Bah!

Anyway, back to editing Legend! Once we get through that, then I'll decide which way to go. Still leaning toward the romance thingy, though - don't think it'll be quite as long as the others, anyway. Or maybe it'd be longer, I dunno! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> The power finally came back on, maybe around midnight or so. At around 9:30, when we expected it to come on, we heard what sounded like a brief fireworks display going off - I think that was the power being turned on to the "repaired" transformer! Then nothing until we woke up later and - voila! - we had light and heat again. Ahhh, the things we take for granted. But I just sent a note to a local backup power company to come out and give me a quote for installing a standby generator that'll just come on when the power goes out (running off of either natural gas or propane): I'm NOT screwing around with this again! And we don't just get snowstorms - we've gotten clobbered a time or two by hurricane/tropical storm winds. All the lines in our area is on poles, so we're very vulnerable to wind and ice. Bah!


Glad you didn't lose any fingers to frostbite.



> Anyway, back to editing Legend! Once we get through that, then I'll decide which way to go. Still leaning toward the romance thingy, though - don't think it'll be quite as long as the others, anyway. Or maybe it'd be longer, I dunno! LOL!


It really sounds epic. I'm betting longer.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Glad you didn't lose any fingers to frostbite.
> 
> It really sounds epic. I'm betting longer.


Well, it may be epic for another reason: the forecast is now saying we're supposed to get another 10-20 inches of snow starting tomorrow, and a friend who has access to some non-public weather data says we may get 10 more on Saturday! GACK!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, if you get more snow, you and Jan


Spoiler



do some research for the romance.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL! Research is already done, general outlines in my head for two stories (both WW-II era; sorry, no hunks-in-kilts!). Besides, research is a tad difficult with boys hanging around! 

Just send me more edits so we can get Legend kicked out the door (of course, chapters like #13 are easy - no comments! LOL!)...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> LOL! Research is already done, general outlines in my head for two stories (both WW-II era; sorry, no hunks-in-kilts!). Besides, research is a tad difficult with boys hanging around!
> 
> Just send me more edits so we can get Legend kicked out the door (of course, chapters like #13 are easy - no comments! LOL!)...


I've read through chapter 19, and will try to send you a chapter tonight. Things are crazy at work and I'm working late (which for me means until 9 pm) and coming in early....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Besides, research is a tad difficult with boys hanging around!


What? You don't got locks on your door?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, it may be epic for another reason: the forecast is now saying we're supposed to get another 10-20 inches of snow starting tomorrow, and a friend who has access to some non-public weather data says we may get 10 more on Saturday! GACK!


Ouch!!! Where is that global warming when you need it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I've read through chapter 19, and will try to send you a chapter tonight. Things are crazy at work and I'm working late (which for me means until 9 pm) and coming in early....


w00t! Don't worry - just do it as you get time. I don't expect you and Steph to kill yourselves for only a signed copy of the book and some chocolate (oh, and a t-shirt)!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What? You don't got locks on your door?


Yeah, but...well, nevermind...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> w00t! Don't worry - just do it as you get time. I don't expect you and Steph to kill yourselves for only a signed copy of the book and some chocolate (oh, and a t-shirt)!





Spoiler



can i get a cameo appearance in the next book?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> can i get a cameo appearance in the next book?


Well, remember, about 70 or so years will have passed...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Mike,
Isn't is time for a new book?
Or at least an update on the progress?

Pretty Please.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . .Mike's been AWOL. . . .want more blue ladies. . .and to find out how the harvest is going.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mike's been busy with his new RV. Rest assured, he has been severely chastised.

The good news is

_ Finished off chapter 25 of Season Of The Harvest - finally! Outbreak of a killer influenza pandemic spawns a global panic..._


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, sorry - things have been a bit crazy (as if that's anything new)! But I think I'm back on track. I didn't turn out a lot of wordage this weekend, but as Gertie noted, I did finish the current chapter (added in an looming influenza pandemic into the story just for the heck of it) and am ready to move on. I'm pushing my tentative date back to mid-late September for Harvest - I've slipped too far to make the end of this month, by a longshot (plus it has to go through pre-pub review at work before I can turn it over to Scarlet and Steph). Oy. And once that's out, I'll get back to the next IHN story that I've already got a couple chapters done on...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Good news on IHN. And looking forward to Harvest.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

We readers are definitely ready for our next "Hicks Fix"........ can you tell it's getting late here??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

September's about perfect timing for a harvest.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yeah, sorry - things have been a bit crazy (as if that's anything new)! But I think I'm back on track. I didn't turn out a lot of wordage this weekend, but as Gertie noted, I did finish the current chapter (added in an looming influenza pandemic into the story just for the heck of it) and am ready to move on. I'm pushing my tentative date back to mid-late September for Harvest - I've slipped too far to make the end of this month, by a longshot (plus it has to go through pre-pub review at work before I can turn it over to Scarlet and Steph). Oy. And once that's out, I'll get back to the next IHN story that I've already got a couple chapters done on...


Mike,
Do those people turn the review around that fast?
I guess that is one of the reasons why I don't do one (no the real reason is that my writing sucks).
Can't wait for your new work.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking forward to another book soon!

N


----------

